# Trisomy 13 was the result of the D&C



## dbm123 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello-
I have had 3 m/c's two early on and then one healthy baby and then this last m/c. I just got back the report and this last m/c was due to a Trisomy 13.

My husband and I have already had genetic testing done and everything was fine. I am just worried that when we will try again it will happen again. I have had my FSH tested and that was fine too. I am 31 and my husband is 33 - everything I read said Trisomy 13 is with increased Maternal age - is this true?

I was just wondering if anyone went on to have healthy children after having a m/c's and Trisomy?

Thank you


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss.







Many hugs.
















The risk of trisomies _increases_ with age. It's not just women that are AMA (I hate that term) that have babies with a chromosomal disorder. It is the more rare of the three, but I believe there's no hereditary link unless there's a translocation. It's just a random event at cell division.

I was 23 when DS1 was conceived. I wasn't really shocked to find out he had Down Syndrome since I knew more women in my age group conceive/have babies with Ds as there are more women in this particular age group having babies. I did know something was up during my pregnancy and I briefly thought to myself he looked like he had Ds when he was given to me. He was absolutely beautiful, but I just knew. I quickly banished that thought, though.

The only hereditary form is translocation. The chances of it recurring goes up 1%, so nothing significant. I wasn't worried about having another baby with Ds. I just wanted more monitoring (detailed ultrasounds) to hopefully rule out serious anatomical problems.


----------



## InstinctiveMom (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your losses, mama


----------



## organic-mama (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Please don't worry too much about it happening again, the odds are that it will not and you will have another healthy baby.


----------



## NoraFlood (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm really sorry for your losses.
























I have had an early miscarriage (don't know the cause) and a recent loss at about 18.5 weeks due to trisomy 18. I'm only 29 and DH is 35.

It is true that the risk of trisomies goes up with increasing maternal age, but it can happen to anyone. I just read a study that said up to 20% of oocytes in _young_ women have an abnormal number of chromosomes...usually the body recognizes that and a miscarriage occurs (as happened in your case). I have also heard 1% cited as the recurrence rate for trisomies (I think it does vary a little bit based on which chromosome was involved). There are a lot of people who have this happen and then go on to have healthy children. I am holding on to that hope myself.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dbm123* 
Hello-
I have had 3 m/c's two early on and then one healthy baby and then this last m/c. I just got back the report and this last m/c was due to a Trisomy 13.

My husband and I have already had genetic testing done and everything was fine. I am just worried that when we will try again it will happen again. I have had my FSH tested and that was fine too. I am 31 and my husband is 33 - everything I read said Trisomy 13 is with increased Maternal age - is this true?

I was just wondering if anyone went on to have healthy children after having a m/c's and Trisomy?

Thank you

If you and your husband's genetic testing came back ok, then the trisomy was not hereditary. The only way a trisomy is hereditary is if one of the parents carries what is called a translocation - and this would have been found in your genetic tests. Most often, trisomies are just random occurances.

I have two healthy daughters, followed by an early m/c and then another daughter who was diagnosed with full trisomy 18 on the day of her birth. Now I am pregnant again with another child who does not appear to have any chromosomal anomalies.

I was told by our geneticist that yes, I do have a higher chance of having another child with a trisomy due to the fact that I have already had one, but given my age (27,) I think my 'odds' were around what would be considered normal odds for a woman in her mid-thirties.


----------



## Guinevere (Apr 17, 2004)

First off, I'm so sorry for your losses.







s

I have some experience with this: my fifth child, Sophia, was born with Trisomy 21. I was 33 when I gave birth to her, and since we didn't do any testing, I had no idea while pg that anything was different; her birth, however, ended up being very traumatic b/c of her genetic condition (she was almost stillborn and I had an emergency c/s to save her life), so perhaps I should have done testing to have been better prepared. It's hard to know what is best. I'm tremedously grateful she's here with us today.

Two years after her birth, I had a first trimester loss and subsequently a D&C, although I didn't do any testing. Finally, several months later, I conceived again and that pg ended in my sweet little guy, Duncan, who was born whole and healthy in late August.

It was a very nerve-wracking pg, though, not b/c I was worried about having another child w/T21 (Sophie is a complete delight and I would welcome another child like her in a heartbeat







), but b/c I worried about another loss and/or a trisomy incompatible with life. My worries were compounded by the fact that I was 37 when Duncan was born.

So I certainly understand your concerns; however, as the others have already stated, although your chances increase slightly with both age and having had a Trisomy pg before, they really don't increase *much* more (for example, my odds of having another baby with T21 only went up to 1 in 100, which still means a 99% chance of NOT having another baby w/T21.) Therefore, despite the odds, you are still FAR more likely to get pg with a healthy baby than not; I think it's important not to place too much weight on statistics.

I wish you the best in your journey and hope my story helps reassure you a bit.

Kind regards,
Guin


----------

